# Rear Window Adria Twin



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Afternoon chaps, does any body have a source, apart from Adria, for a rear door window on a 57 plate Adria Twin.

Following our trip to the lakes this weekend, which was great, we "have a need" for the perspex part of the window, frame is o/k.

Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Upontop,

I am certain this window is made by Polyplastic however the UK importer Miriad Products are only able to supply windows for UK manufactured vehicles.

If you can identify a UK built van which uses the same window then it is possible that this can be sourced in the UK, however if you locate one on a Swift group vehicle (Auto-Cruise) then it will only be possible to order this via a Swift dealer due to a contract between Swift and Miriad. For other UK manufacturers you could contact your local dealer who can then make enquiries with Miriad Products for you.

If you can not find any motorhome which uses the same window then I'm afraid that you will only be able to purchase the window through your preferred Adria dealer.

I have just checked the Adria parts catalogue, however this only lists from 2009 and as I am at home I am unable to check the parts CD.

The Adria part number listed for the windows from a 2009 is 7001 82006 05V which shouldn't have changed however its worth checking with whomever you choose to source the window from.

Regards,
Chris


----------

